# Pigeon control!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello everyone!!
Haven't post anything in a while but I still hunting and shooting!!
A friend have some problems with the increasing number of pigeons, as usual I take care of them...10 pigeons with a buddy of mine after one hour! There are still many pigeons around and I hope to kill something more in the next couple weeks!









Cheers!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW, you are fortunate as heck, nice shooting ;- )

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice one bud


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!!! Those would make many tasty meals.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shooting ! wish i was there.. how are you going to cook them ? man i need to get out more ;-)


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys!!I still need to decide how I gonna cook them but either way gonna be delocious


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Thanks guys!!I still need to decide how I gonna cook them but either way gonna be delocious


Take a look at this 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40993-game-recepies/

look at the pigeon recepie i posted, its delicious 

what ammo did you use ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Zippo it looks a good recipe I might try it  I use 10 mm lead balls!


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi

Do your slingshots have single or double TBG?

Good shooting


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I need new friends, with pigeon problems!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks! Single TBG 1 inch wide!!


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Thanks! Single TBG 1 inch wide!!


And that takes pigeons clean with a headshot? Thanks for the reply


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah for sure!! Marbles, 10mm hexnuts or 10 mm lead at a max of 15 yards knock them down instantly with a neck shoot!! With a head shot it kills them preety much from everywere  with time I've learn to shoot what Im more acuraye with and not the stronguest bands!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Oh yeah for sure!! Marbles, 10mm hexnuts or 10 mm lead at a max of 15 yards knock them down instantly with a neck shoot!! With a head shot it kills them preety much from everywere  with time I've learn to shoot what Im more acuraye with and not the stronguest bands!


The range of your setup with 10mm lead is way beyond 15 yards  i got birds with simillar setups at 20-30 meters  
I also took one pigeon with a 5/8 marble at a very long range for a marble, 25 meters. As for 10mm hexnuts i wouldnt go beyond 10 meters but whatever works for you is good ! Try M8 hexnuts (12mm) they are a killer even at range ! And with a nice tapered setup as a single 26-16mm TBG will take down pigeon instantly with 10mm lead even with a hit in the chest, if you cant get a clean head/neck shot then aim for the breast bone, its a instant killer


----------

